# ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

:mus13: الحشائش :mus13:






منذ نحو ثلاثة بلايين من السنين، انضمت الخلية الخضراء إلى المنظومة الحية على سطح الكرة الأرضية وتحملت عملية البناء الضوئى مسئوليتها فى بناء المادة العضوية وضخ الأكسجين إلى الوسط المحيط. 

تلى ذلك ظهور البكتيريا والطحالب والفطريات ثم الحيوانات الأولية واللافقرية والأسماك. ومنذ نحو 250 مليون سنة خلقت النباتات الأرضية على وجه المعمورة معلنة استعدادها لظهور الثدييات. 

وانضم الإنسان إلى هذه المنظومة البيولوجية منذ حوالى 5 ملايين سنة، وعاش على الأرض، وتقدم باقى مكونات المنظومة فى الاستفادة من مختلف الأنواع النباتية ومنتجاتها. 

فعاش الإنسان فى أحضان الأشجار وعليها، يتغذى من ثمرها، ويتنفس مما تضخه من إكسير الحياة – الذى سمى فيما بعد بالأكسجين، يبنى بيته من أخشابها، ويغطى جسده بأليافها، ويتوارى خلفها من الأعداء، ويلوذ بها من ثورات الطبيعة، وأصبح لا حياة للإنسان إلا حيث يوجد النبات . 

وبتقدم الإنسان فى معرفته وعلمه بالأشياء، بدأ – قدر طاقته – يطوع ما حوله فى البرية من كائنات لخدمته ومنفعته، وكان النبات محل اهتمامه الأعظم، لإدراكه بأهميته المباشرة لغذائه وكسائه ومسكنه، وغير المباشرة المتمثلة فى ضرورة النبات لحيواناته النافعة. 

فبدأ يستزرع الأرض ويبذر فيها البذور، مستأنساً لأنواع رأى حاجته إليها فى وقت قد تضن عليه الطبيعة بها، فأصبح يحصد من النبات ما بذر بذرته وبالقدر الذى يريده ويطلبه، بل تدرج الإنسان فيما بعد فى تفهم ما عرف بأصول تربية النبات بغية تحسين صفاته وزيادة إنتاجيته.

وقد لاحظ الإنسان خلال رحلته فى احتراف الزراعة أن بعضاً من الأنواع النباتية تظهر فى حقله وتؤثر فى محصوله. 

ونظراً لعدم جدوى تلك الأنواع المغيرة، فقد سجلها فى ذاكرته كأنواع غير مرغوب فيها. 


وقد درج إطلاق كلمة حشيشة weed على أى نبات ينمو فى منطقة لا يرغب الإنسان فى وجوده فيها، خاصة تلك الأماكن التى يستغلها الإنسان – أو يحاول استغلالها – فى الإنتاج الزراعى.

حشيشةالنجيلة






لهذا فإن حشيشة النجيل bermudagrass التى تعد من النباتات المفضلة فى الحدائق والمتنزهات كبساط أخضر جميل، تعتبر من الآفات شديدة الضرر عنيدة المكافحة إذا ما نمت فى أرض منزرعة بالمحاصيل أو غزت أحد بساتين الفاكهة. 

ولكل نوع من الحشائش – شأنه شأن مختلف الأنواع النباتية – موطن أصلى انتقل منه تدريجياً – بيد الإنسان أو الطبيعة – إلى مناطق أخرى وتكيف فيها وفقاً لقدرته على مواجهة ظروف تلك المواطن الجديدة. 

وعلى الرغم من أن بعض الحشائش يعد مهماً من الناحية الطبية، فإن كثير من أنواعها يعد من الآفات الضارة التى تستوجب الرعاية والاهتمام.

وربما كانت الحشائش هى أكثر ما نلاحظ فى حياتنا اليومية من آفات. فنراها بداخل المزروعات وحولها، وعلى ضفاف الأنهار وحواف الترع والقنوات، والجوانب غير المعبدة للطرق منتشرة هنا وهناك، وجوانب السكك الحديدية، وأسفل جدران الأبنية، وحول المصانع، وفى شقوق الأرض، ومناطق الآثار والمناطق المهجورة التى لم تصلها يد العمران .​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



وينتشر فى الأراضى المصرية وحدها من وادى النيل ما يربو عن 150 نوعا من الحشائش الأرضية التى تهدد المزروعات  .

وكثير من هذه النباتات تتم دورة حياتها فى غضون العام annual، وبعضها قد يتمها فى عامين biennial أو يعمر لسنوات perennial. 

ومن الحشائش ما هو عريض الأوراق أو رفيعها، كما تتنوع بذورها بين ذات الفلقة الواحدة monocotyledon أو الاثنتين dicotyledon، كما أن منها الأرضى والمائى. 

حشيش كياسنت الماء





ومن الحشائش المائية ما هو طاف حر فى حركته مع التيار كياسنت الماء water hyacinth الذى يعرف فى مصر بورد النيل، والمنبثق الذى يضرب بجذوره فى رواسب القاع ويخترق الماء بسيقانه وأوراقه إلى السطح مثل زنبق الماء water lily أو قد يعلو بمجموعه الخضرى لأعلى مثل الغاب والتيفا، ومنها المغمور أو الغاطس الذى قد لا يظهر بمجموعه الخضرى كلية كنخشوش الحوت  Ceratophylum demersumودِيل الفَرَس Potamogeton pectinatus والهَيْدِريللا.

حشيش الهيدريللا





الصراع القديم 

تمتد جذور الصراع المسجلة بين الإنسان والحشائش الضارة إلى ما يربو عن ستة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد. 

ففى الصين يظهر ذلك فى كتاب بروتوكول الزو Zhou – المؤلف منذ نحو 2200 عام ، فيسجل وجود وظائف رسمية قديمة لإبادة الحشائش، كما يظهر عرضاً فى الأغانى الشعبية والأشعار الصينية القديمة التى تحمل وصفاً لأدوات النقاوة وطرق المكافحة والكد فيها فى الحقول .

كما جاء فى معجم تاج العروس للزبيدى "المولود عام 1145هـ" حديث عن إفساد الحشائش للزرع وأسماء بعض أنواعها وخصائصها يذكر منها الهالوك broomrape : "هذا هو الاسم الذى يطلق عليه فى مصر، وهو نوع من الطراثيث إذا طلع فى الزرع يضعفه ويفسده فيصفر لونه ويتساقط، وأكثر ضرره على الفول والعدس، كما أنهم يتشائمون به" .

حشيش الهالوك





ورغم الكفاح المستميت للإنسان فى محاولة استئصال الضار من الحشائش والتى تصل فى تنوعها إلى أكثر من ألفى نوع ، من جملة الأنواع النباتية المعروفة فى العالم والتى تبلغ ربع المليون، فإنه لم ينجح فى إبادة تلك الأنواع الضارة إلا فى مناطق محدودة وتحت ظروف خاصة. 

فبعد انتشار وتوطن النبات فى مناطق جديدة فإنه عادة ما يصعب التحكم فى القضاء عليه إلا فى المساحات المحدودة التى يسهل السيطرة عليها، وإن كان هذا أيضاً يحتاج فى معظم الحالات إلى عدة سنوات من نظام دقيق وجهد عظيم. 

الحشائش وإنتاجية المحاصيل 

تتسبب أنواع الحشائش فى إحداث خسائر فى المحاصيل المنزرعة فى مختلف البلدان. وإن كانت تلك الخسائر تختلف فى نسبتها باختلاف كثافة الغزو ووعى الشعوب ومدى اهتمامها. فالفقد فى المحصول بسبب تلك الأنواع فى الدول المتقدمة لا يتجاوز – فى متوسطه – ثمانية فى المائة، بينما يصل فى الدول النامية إلى ربع الناتج من المحصول .

وتبين إحصائيات منظمة الأغذية والزراعة، أنه على الرغم من أن مساحة الأرض المنزرعة فى الدول النامية مجتمعة تزيد عن مثيلتها فى الدول المتقدمة "797 مليون هكتار مقابل 675 مليون هكتار" (132)، فإن الأخيرة ما زالت هى المصدر الأساسى للحبوب والغلال للدول النامية. 

ويرجع هذا بدرجة فاعلة إلى تضاعف محصول وحدة المساحة من الحبوب فى الدول المتقدمة عن مثيله فى الدول النامية  "3570 كيلوجرام لكل هكتار مقابل 1550 كيلوجرام لكل هكتار" .

ويساهم مدى العناية بمكافحة الحشائش وآفات الزراعة الأخرى بنصيب وافر فى رفع إنتاجية الأرض فى الدول المتقدمة. 

ففى الولايات المتحدة ينفق على مكافحة الحشائش وحدها ما يربو على سبعة بلايين دولار سنوياً. 

ولو أنه – على رغم ذلك – يفقد ثلاثة عشر بليوناً من الدولارات نتيجة خفض المحصول – كماً ونوعاً – وزيادة تكاليف الرى والتسميد والحصاد وغيرها من العمليات الزراعية بسبب غزو الحشائش، ويمثل هذا خسارة قيمتها عشرة فى المائة من جملة الناتج الزراعى الأمريكى .​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



آثار غير مباشرة للحشائش الأرضية 

بخلاف التأثير المباشر للحشائش البرية الأرضية على النوع النباتى الاقتصادى المنزرع من محاصيل رئيسية كالحبوب والبقول والمحاصيل السكرية "كقصب وبنجر السكر" ومحاصيل الخضر والفاكهة وغيرها، فإن تلك الحشائش تتسبب بطريق غير مباشر فى إعاقة الإنتاج الزراعى من محاصيل وثروة حيوانية، بل قد يمتد الأثر إلى الإنسان نفسه، حيث كثيراً ما تأوى آفات النبات الحشرية المهلكة، كما قد تعول مسببات الأمراض النباتية الفتاكة، التى قد تنتقل إلى النوع النباتى المنزرع وتتسبب فى خفض إنتاجيته أو إهلاكه كلية. 

وتشكل الأنواع السامة من الحشائش خطراً على الإنسان وعلى حيوانات الرعى. 

فبسببها يموت نحو 3-4 آلاف رأس ماشية فى المكسيك سنوياً، وفى بريطانيا هناك مناطق شاسعة يحظر فيها الرعى خوفاً من تسمم الماشية، أو الإنسان عن طريق لحومها أو ألبانها .

وكملجأ طبيعى، تأوى الحشائش الكثيفة الزواحف، وكذلك القوارض التى تساعد على انتقال أمراض الإنسان المهلكة وعلى رأسها الطاعون، الذى بدأ مجدداً يغزو أرجاء مختلفة من العالم فى السنوات الأخيرة. 

وفى المناطق ذات الأهمية الأثرية يمثل غزو الحشائش المزعجة كالحلفا cogon grass خطراً داهماً يتمثل فى المساعدة على تشقق الصخور ومكونات البناء وتعريتها، حيث تستطيع مثل هذه الأنواع النباتية النمو تحت ظروف بيئية قاسية كانخفاض رطوبة التربة أو ضعف محتواها من العناصر الغذائية الضرورية، هذا بخلاف تشويه القيمة الجمالية لبيئة الأثر. 

وفى الأماكن المهجورة، تستطيع بعض أنواع الحشائش غزو التربة بسهولة ويسر، ويتناسب هذا فى زيادته مع توافر الرطوبة والمادة العضوية. 

وحالما ازدادت كثافة الحشائش ونمواتها أصبحت مرتعاً خصباً للزواحف الخطرة والفئران والجرذان وغيرها بما تحمله بين طيات وجودها وانتشارها من مخاطر على الإنسان. 


خسائر من الحشائش المائية 

يستطيع كثير من أنواع الحشائش غزو البيئات المائية والانتشار فيها. 

ومن بين العديد من هذه الحشائش يوجد 35 نوعاً، معظمها معمر، ذات أهمية على مستوى العالم ، حيث تعد حشائش ضارة فى حقول الأرز وفى الشبكات والنظم المائية وتنتمى تلك الأنواع إلى 18 عائلة نباتية مختلفة. 

وقد جذبت الحشائش المائية الطافية انتباه الإنسان عن غيرها من الحشائش المائية الأخرى نظراً لأن تجمعاتها الكثيفة ملفتة للأنظار، ولأن حركتها بالرياح أو الفيضانات قد تتسبب فى إلحاق الدمار بمنشآته وأنشطته. 

حشيش كياسنت الماء





ويعد نبات كياسنت الماء السابق التعريف ،أكثر الحشائش المائية خطراً على الإطلاق. ويدل على ذلك تسميته فى بعض البلدان بأسماء مخيفة منها "رعب البنغال" و"لعنة البنغال" و"الشيطان الأزرق". 

ورغم أن هذا النبات من الأنواع الطافية متوسط الحجم، إلا أنه استطاع أن يغزو المياه العذبة فى معظم البلدان الاستوائية وشبه الاستوائية مسبباً العديد من الأضرار والمشكلات. 

وفى البلدان العربية، ينتشر هذا النبات بدرجة كبيرة فى حوض نهر النيل من منابعه حتى مصبه فى البحر الأبيض، ويسمى النبات فى مصر كما ذكر بورد النيل وفى السودان بأعشاب النيل .

وتتمثل مخاطر ذلك النبات على الإنسان ومكونات البيئة فى أوجه شتى أولها الفقد الشديد فى كمية المياه التى يعيش فيها النبات، وذلك خلال عملية النتح المتواصلة خاصة فى الأوقات الحارة الجافة .


وقد قدر الفاقد فى مياه النيل بالسودان بسبب وجود هذا النبات بسبعة مليارات متر مكعب سنوياً .

وفى مصر تدل حسابات التقدير لفقد الماء بسبب غزو النبات بما يوازى نصف مليار متر مكعب فى العام. 

ويظهر حجم أهمية هذا الأمر فى تزايد الحاجة إلى الماء لمواكبة التوسع الزراعى المنشود، وحاجة الزيادة السكانية المضطردة، ناهيك عن الإقبال على عصر ما يسمى بحرب الماء وسعى بعض الدول إلى استحواذ واحتكار أكبر كمية من المياه الواردة إليها. 

وتعوق نموات ذلك النبات القنوات المائية والملاحة النهرية وحركة التيار وتدفق المياه، وتهدد الكبارى والخزانات بما تمثله تجمعات النبات من ثقل أمام هذه المنشآت بضغط التيارات المائية القادمة من أعالى المجرى، كما تعرقل عمليات صيد الأسماك وتهدد حياة الصيادين بالقوارب الصغيرة بإعاقة حركتهم عند نزول الماء ودفعهم إلى تحويل نشاطهم إلى المياه المكشوفة القريبة من قلب المجرى حيث خطر العمق والتيارات الأكثر اندفاعاً .

كما يوفر ذلك النوع النباتى مناخاً ملائماً لنمو وتكاثر الحشرات الضارة فى الماء كالبعوض الناقل لمرض الملاريا وغيره من الأنواع، ويساعد على نقل القواقع الخطرة – التى تلوذ بجذوره – من مكان إلى آخر "كالقواقع التى تعمل كعائل ثانوى لديدان البلهارسيا والدودة الكبدية "الفاشيولا" وغيرها"، إلى جانب توفير بيئة شبه مثالية لتَخَفّى الحيوانات البرية المؤذية كالتماسيح والحيات السامة. 

هذا بخلاف التأثير على سلسلة السمك الغذائية بحجب الضوء اللازم لنمو الهائمات النباتية phytoplankton التى تعيش فى الماء، والعمل على خفض نسبة الأكسجين ورفع نسبة ثانى أكسيد الكربون الذائب، وتغير درجة حموضة pH الماء والتسبب فى ضحالته خلال ترسب أوراق النبات وجذوره القديمة على القاع، حيث تبلغ رواسبه تحت تجمعاته الكثيفة ما يوازى ثلث المتر كل عام .​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



هائمات مائية






من الضرورى السيطرة على النمو النباتى بها، وتكامل ذلك مع عمل الهيئات المعنية بصيانة البحيرة أو السدود المقامة عليها. 

وتستحق بحيرة فولتا فى غانا ذكراً خاصاً، فعند امتلائها عن آخرها فإنها تغطى أكثر من 8000 هكتار، وهى أكبر بحيرة صناعية فى العالم. 

وقد تم إقامة السد عليها وملأت عام 1964م، وبحلول العام التالى، كان من الممكن مشاهدة نموات عظيمة الحجم من عشب خس الماء، بعضها يصل طوله إلى عدة كيلومترات، طافية فوق سطح الماء، كما غطت تجمعاته الكثيفة مسافات لا حصر لها من حافة البحيرة وسدت مداخل الأنهار الصغيرة التى تصب فى البحيرة .

ومن المشاكل الرئيسية الناجمة عن غزو عشب خس الماء، هى تلك المتعلقة بأمراض الإنسان والحيوان المصاحب لوجود البعوض، حيث يلعب ذلك العشب دوره كعائل مفضل ليرقات أنواع عديدة من هذه الحشرات، والتى من بينها نوعان يعتبران من الناقلات الرئيسية لأشكال عديدة من أمراض التهاب الدماغ encephalitis ومرض الفيل "داء الخيطيات" filariasis. 

فيرقات بعوض المانسونيا تحصل على الأكسجين اللازم لتنفسها من جذور عشب خس الماء مباشرة ولا تلامس قط سطح الماء. 

والطريقة الوحيدة لمكافحة هذا البعوض هى إزالة ذلك العشب من الماء، حيث ترتبط حياة اليرقات بوجوده. 

ويبرز هذا الأمر حقيقة، أن القضاء على بعض الحشائش المزعجة، قد يكون هو الوسيلة الفاعلة لمكافحة الأمراض التى تؤثر على أعداد كبيرة من البشر. 

وهناك كثير من الحشائش المائية المغمورة الخطيرة تنتمى إلى الأجناس Hydrilla, Myriophyllum, Ceratophyllum, Egeria, Elodea, Najas, Potamogeton, Vallisneria تغزو الماء، كما تتواجد فى أغلب الأحوال طحالب خيطية وهائمة. 

وتعد أنواع الحشائش الثلاثةMyriophyllum spicatum, Hydrilla verticillata Ceratophyllum demersum, هى الأنواع الوحيدة من الحشائش المائية المغمورة التى تسبب مشاكل جمة للإنسان والتى أصبحت واسعة الانتشار فى العالم. 

فلأسباب غير معروفة على وجه التحديد انتشر نبات الهيدريللا بصورة هائلة فى النظم المائية للعالم فى العقود الأخيرة. 

ونبات الهيدريللا، كمثال للحشائش المغمورة الخطرة، يمكنه أن يتجزأ بسهولة، ويمكن لكل قطعة منه أن تنمو مجدداً وتعطى نباتاً كاملاً، ويمكن للنبات أن يعيش على أعماق متباينة، حيث ينمو على عمق 5 أمتار فى مناطق المد والجزر فى جزر فيجى، ووجد على عمق 7 أمتار فى ماليزيا وعمق 15 متراً فى المياه الرائقة باستراليا، حيث تؤثر درجة تعكر الماء ودرجة نفاذ الضوء على حياة النبات فى مثل هذه الأعماق. 

ويتبين النمو السريع للهيدريللا بإحدى الخزانات بجنوب شرق الولايات المتحدة، حيث نمت مساحة من إصابة لا تتجاوز هكتاراً واحداً  إلى 1200 هكتار فى غضون أربع سنوات. 

وفى المنطقة الجنوبية الوسطى نمت مساحة موبوءة بالنبات من خمسة هكتارات إلى عشرة هكتارات فى ستة أسابيع .

وهذا النبات المغمور الذى بات يهدد المجارى المائية فى دول العالم على نحو سريع، يستطيع بعادته السهلة فى التكاثر ونموذج نموه وتطوره، أن ينافس بنجاح الأنواع الأخرى الموجودة من الحشائش المغمورة. 

وتستطيع المستعمرات الكثيفة للنبات أن توقف الملاحة وتمنع تدفق ماء الرى والصرف وحركة الماء فى المجرى، وتثبط الصيد، وتتداخل بصورة حادة مع أنشطة الترويح المائية. 

مثل هذه ألأنواع من الحشائش وغيرها من الأنواع المغمورة تشكل بصورة أو بأخرى خطراً داهماً على نظم الرى. وهناك آلاف من خزانات المياه العذبة، الكبيرة والصغيرة، أنشئت فى العالم فى العقود الأخيرة، ومعها نشأت نظم عديدة للرى. 

وبعض هذه الخزانات يغطى مساحة تتجاوز 400000 هكتار. 

وكلما توطن البشر فى أماكن جديدة وزرعت الأرض، فإن المخلفات المنصرفة من المنازل ومن الحظائر والزرائب علاوة على بقايا الأسمدة فى مياه الصرف الزراعى، كلها تساعد على زيادة غنى الماء فى القنوات والخزانات بالعناصر. 

ونظراً لأن أفرع الأجسام المائية غالباً ما تكون ضحلة ورائقة وبطيئة فى حركة تيارها، فإن العناصر المضافة تشجع على ازدهار نمو الحشائش. 

وبمجرد غزو الحشائش للنظام المائى، فإن الماء لن يتحرك وفقاً للتدفق المحسوب، ويدفع ثمن ذلك الحقول البعيدة عن الخزان، فلن يمكن ريها فى المواعيد المقررة. 

هائمات مائية






كما يساعد التدفق المنخفض على حدوث ظاهرة النز seepage من القنوات، بجانب الزيادة الكبيرة فى الفقد الناجم عن البخر.

هذه بالطبع أمور جد خطيرة، لأنها قد تؤثر مباشرة فى إنتاج الغذاء فى عالم بدأ يعانى بالفعل من المجاعات. 

وعملية إخضاع الحشائش المائية للسيطرة فى النظام الكلى للرى قد يكون هو حجر الزاوية فى الحد من مشكلاتها، وهذا يتضمن احتياطيات الماء فى الأنهار والبرك والبحيرات ونظم الصرف. 

ومن ناحية أخرى، تمثل الحشائش المائية المنبثقة – التى تظهر بعض أجزائها كالسيقان والأوراق فوق سطح الماء – مجموعة أخرى خطيرة من الحشائش المائية، ومنها أجناسTypha, Nymphaea, Nuphar, Juncus, Sagittaria, Alternanthera. 

وحينما يتذبذب مستوى الماء بشدة فى المجرى المائى، فقد تحيا هذه الحشائش لفترات قصيرة حياة النباتات الأرضية. 

وتؤثر هذه المجموعة بدورها فى احتلال القنوات وتزيد من ترسب الغرين العالق وتحد من حركة الماء، بالإضافة إلى المساعدة على زيادة فقد الماء خلال عملية النتح. 

ومن أكثر الحشائش المائية المنبثقة خطراً فى القنوات المائية بأفريقيا نبات البردى Cyperus papyrus "العائلة السعدية"، حيث يستطيع النبات بسهولة الامتداد بريزوماته الطويلة من حافة المجرى المائى إلى داخله، وهو نبات أساسى فى تكوين ما يعرف بالسد sudd وهى مستعمرات من النباتات المائية الطافية، حيث تخترق امتدادته الريزومية تجمعات الحشائش الموجودة شابكة إياها معاً جاعلة منها كتلة واحدة على شكل جزر كثيفة قوية. 

ومثل هذه التجمعات من الحشائش تمثل تهديداً خطيراً للملاحة فى الأنهار. 

ويسود عشب البردى فى تكوينات السد فى اثنتين من المستنقعات الكبرى فى أفريقيا، أوكافانجو فى بوتسوانا والمستنقع العظيم فى النيل الأبيض فوق ملكال بالسودان. 

ويعزى إلى تكوينات السد المسببة بعشب البردى فى النيل الأبيض، فقد ما يقرب من 50 فى المائة من الماء الداخل إلى النهر، وذلك خلال البخر والتنفس الناتجين عن هذا العشب والنباتات المصاحبة.​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*


نأسف لعدم ظهور الصور فى الموضوع فقد تم تحميلها من جديد 

:mus13: الحشائش :mus13: 


النجيلة



 

الغاب



 

الهالوك



 

الهيدريلللا



 



اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح


تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



زنبق لماء



 

سلفانيا



 

كياسنت الماء



 


اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح


تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



:mus13: الهائمات المائية :mus13: 




 



 



 



اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح


تحياتى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*

موضوع مهم ومفيد فعلا ياالحر ميرسي كتير على الموضوع دة 
ربنا يباركك على المواضيع الرائعة دى​


----------



## قلم حر (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*

موضوع شيق .
لكن أغلبه اٍعتمد على نظريات علميه .
مثلا : أول ظهور للاٍنسان ......فأغلب الهياكل العظميه القديمه تشابه ( البشر ) لكن تختلف عنها بمواصفات متعدده منها ( طول اليدين و حجم الجمجمه ) .
لا يزال البحث جاريا عن أول ظهور ( مثبت علميا ) للاٍنسان الحقيقي ( و ليس أشباهه ) .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## alhor (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



شكرا لك يانونو على مشاركتك وتشجيعك

:16_14_21:  لك


شكرا لك يا قلم حر على مشاركتك 

واضافتك فعلاُ حقيقية 

وشكر خاص على سرعة تلبية طلبى وتنفيذه

:16_14_21:  لك

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر للأخوة اللذين مرو على الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*

*موضوع 

رائع ومتكامل


شكرا جدا




​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر الك اخي 

موضوعك رائع وقيم

لكن الصور كلها وقعت..

لو عندك ياها ارفعها


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> 
> رائع ومتكامل
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخى النهيسى على مرورك ومشاركتك المشجعة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كل الشكر الك اخي
> 
> موضوعك رائع وقيم
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخى كليمو على مرورك وقراءة الموضوع ومشاركتك المميزة 

سأحاول رفع الصور من جديد

الرب يباركك​


----------

